# Circumcision in order to convert to Islam



## Carla_S (Aug 24, 2010)

Wanted to know whether to convert to islam there was any need to get circumcised?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Carla_S said:


> Wanted to know whether to convert to islam there was any need to get circumcised?


This might help answer your question: Male circumcision - the Islamic View / www.convertingtoislam.com

Taken from the link above.....



> The Holy Qur'an does not impose an obligation on parents to circumcise their children, but the prophet Mohammed is reported to have stated that "Circumcision is a sunnah (customary or traditional) for the men. Most references to male circumcision occur in the examples and traditions of the Prophet (peace be upon him). Therefore the scholars strongly recommend circumcision for male.
> From this point of view, traditionally, adult male converts to Islam are encouraged to undergo the operation.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Carla_S said:


> Wanted to know whether to convert to islam there was any need to get circumcised?




Hi

Are you talking about a women converting or a man?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

All that is required is to recite Shahada, this can be done in private as it is a bond between yourself and Allah.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

This is the first time I hear a woman get circumcised. I might be missing the human body evolution

For a man also it is not required, although recommended for health & hygiene reasons both in Islam & Judaism. 
Circumcision reduces the risk in HIV transmission and penile cancer. 

Circumcision - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Midos said:


> This is the first time I hear a woman get circumcised. I might be missing the human body evolution
> 
> For a man also it is not required, although recommended for health & hygiene reasons both in Islam & Judaism.
> Circumcision reduces the risk in HIV transmission and penile cancer.
> ...




You have never heard of female circumcision????


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> You have never heard of female circumcision????


Not in the context raised by Carla_S in the first topic.

I know female circumcision is pretty much commune between villages and tribes in north & east Africa, but it is locals traditions that mutilate the woman's body and forbidden in Islam because of the body mutilation.

The way Carla_S raised the question made me think of male circumcision...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Midos said:


> Not in the context raised by Carla_S in the first topic.
> 
> I know female circumcision is pretty much commune between villages and tribes in north & east Africa, but it is locals traditions that mutilate the woman's body and forbidden in Islam because of the body mutilation.
> 
> The way Carla_S raised the question made me think of male circumcision...




Well I thought I might be missing something.. Carla from Iran wanting to know about circumcision just made me wonder.
FC might be forbidden but it is alive and kicking in Egypt


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I thought I might be missing something.. Carla from Iran wanting to know about circumcision just made me wonder.
> FC might be forbidden but it is alive and kicking in Egypt


It is even worse in Sudan / Lybia Chad / Somalia. You wouldn't believe half the stuff & article that are written on the subject. It is shameful that they condemn woman to life misery since the age of 7-8 years due to barbaric traditions.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Midos said:


> Not in the context raised by Carla_S in the first topic.
> 
> I know female circumcision is pretty much commune between villages and tribes in north & east Africa, but it is locals traditions that mutilate the woman's body and forbidden in Islam because of the body mutilation.
> 
> The way Carla_S raised the question made me think of male circumcision...


Women are circum... er ... mutilated in Arab countries also but predominantly in Africa. I think there were news reports recently about FGM gone badly wrong in Saudi.

Document - Female genital mutilation: A human rights issue | Amnesty International


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bonk said:


> Women are circum... er ... mutilated in Arab countries also but predominantly in Africa. I think there were news reports recently about FGM gone badly wrong in Saudi.
> 
> Document - Female genital mutilation: A human rights issue | Amnesty International


Regarding your name, the title of the thread etc I would just love to edit this and use the snip option lol


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> and use the snip option lol


----------

